
My JavaScript/React interview study guide - mtm7
https://zeph.co/javascript-interview-guide
======
mtm7
Hey everyone, these are my plain-English notes on popular JavaScript/React/web
development interview questions (recursion, event delegation, component
lifecycle, reducers, XSS and CSRF, personal questions, etc.). The post is
clocking in at 11,000+ words, and I've tried to make the answers as
simple/easy-to-understand as possible.

I'm an intermediate-level developer (3 years of React experience, 5 of general
web dev) so I certainly don't know as much as some of you. Please let me know
if you find any mistakes — I'd love to learn more.

